
Nurse arrested after refusing to let officer take blood from unconscious victim - user982
http://www.sltrib.com/pb/news/2017/08/31/utah-nurse-arrested-after-complying-with-hospital-policy-that-bars-taking-blood-from-unconscious-victim
======
Someone
_" Payne — who says he wanted the blood sample to protect the patient, not
punish him"_

So, this man is in a hospital, supposedly being cared there, and the police
wants to play doctor to protect him? Look like BS to me.

I also find the repeated use of _" unconscious"_ by the writer weird:

 _" blood cannot be taken from an unconscious patient unless the patient is
under arrest, unless there is a warrant allowing the draw or unless the
patient consents."_

makes it look as if blood could be taken from a conscious patient any time of
day, regardless of whether he is arrested, consents, or a warrant exists.

~~~
Terretta
The blood draw is for the police to check for driving under influence of
alcohol or drugs (DUI) or driving while impaired (DWI).

It's a serious offense, and sounds like this this case could have caused a
death, so there would be a criminal trial down the road.

You have a right to an attorney, and a right to not incriminate yourself.

If conscious, the patient would presumably reject a blood draw to avoid
incriminating themselves.

If unconscious, the patient cannot provide consent, and should not be forced
to incriminate themselves by giving blood.

Either way, the only way to compel self incrimination should be a judge's
warrant, as it will likely become a point in a trial.

This is why they repeat unconscious so many times.

------
zimpenfish
I'm starting to wonder if there's a single US cop that knows the law.

